# Mill Meadow continues to produce nice perch



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

I fished Mill Meadow today (1-4) with a friend from Price. We fished in the area of the boat ramp and saw only a few other fishermen today. There was evidence of a good number of fishermen at the lake over the holiday period, there were lots of tracks in the snow to various fishing spots. We used small jigs tipped with perch belly meat and it was almost non-stop action from 0930 until we left at 1530. The two of us retained about 40 nine to ten inch perch from the roughly 130 perch we caught today. We also caught six brown trout which were released. I'd much rather eat perch than brown trout. The browns were all in the 15 to 18 inch range. We tried a new spot on the lake at first and didn't do well, so we headed to a tried and true spot off the boat ramp in the direction of the dam. The most productive depth was around 12 to 14 feet. The bites were typically very light so it was a must to always hold your rod and set the hook at the slightest strike. Even though it's a two hour drive for us, it's always a good place for decent size perch and it can stand heavier fishing pressure to remove some more of the perch. Perhaps the average size will continue to increase with a reduction in total perch numbers.
It's a good location to take some kids because the action is fast and it will keep their attention.

Mike


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Not a bad day of fishing if you ask me!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

So would you be willing to point someone in the right direction on this where about a is mill meadow I've heard of it but I have mostly fished in the lakes closer to home and this year I'm trying to expand my horizons and try other places


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Drive to almost to Loa and turn left towards fremont. Go through fremont and your there. Its three hours from us. 

Nice work again topwater! We still need to hit it once before the spring!


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

As Nor-tah said, Mill Meadow is north of Loa and Fremont on State Road 72. Highway 72 northbound goes back to I-70 at Fremont Junction and it's the way I go back to my home in Price. Forsyth Res. is only about two miles further up the road from the turnoff to Mill Meadow. Look for signs pointing the way to Johnson Reservior and Fish Lake. Mill Meadow is about 1.5 miles down this turnoff road. Forsyth has some nice Splake and other trout but I've heard it's been slow. It would give someone the chance to fish for perch at Mill Meadow and then trout at Forsyth.

Nor-tah, I'm looking at making an overnight trip to the Gorge in the next week or ten days. I'll let you know when we decide to go and maybe you could meet us out there. We plan to fish the Wyoming side north of Manila maybe around Marsh Valley.
Mike


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

It's about 240 miles (5 hour drive) from Hooper. I don't think I'll be doing it anytime soon. ****!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes It does................we caught 70 or 80 in 3 hours on 01/02/10 and kept about 30 of the bigger ones............


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a little tired of the Browns myself, looks like alot of fun and worth the 3 hour drive if you ask me.


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like a blasts!


----------

